# Lite bilder :)



## El Johano (Aug 7, 2005)

Some of my tarantulas...

_Cyriopagopus schioedtei_, adult female











_Cyriopagopus sp._ "blue", adult male (got eaten a while ago...)











_Poecilotheria regalis_, adult female eating a B. dubia






_Poecilotheria miranda_, spiderling






_Poecilotheria rufilata_, adult male





Subadult female






_Encyocratella olivacea_ (former _Xenodendrophila gabrieli_), spiderling






Unidentified species from Borneo (_Selenocosmia obscura_???)






Another unidentified species from Borneo


----------



## Elmolax (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow, those are AMAZING pictures, good job on taking them!
The pitch black T from borneo is gorgeous!


----------



## tmanjim (Aug 7, 2005)

looks like you are a pokie person. excellent pics. the black one from borneo is outstanding, how big is it and what kind of temperament does it have?


----------



## cryptly (Aug 7, 2005)

The Encyocratella olivacea is beautiful!   :drool:


----------



## El Johano (Aug 7, 2005)

tmanjim said:
			
		

> looks like you are a pokie person. excellent pics. the black one from borneo is outstanding, how big is it and what kind of temperament does it have?


Sure like pokies, don't we all? 

It has a legspan of about 8-9 cm, pretty docile, not very skittish.


----------



## priZZ (Aug 7, 2005)

You have some nice species there. Your photgraphy skills are also good but I would edit them a bit in PS if I were You. They are a bit dark for my taste (but that's just me).


----------



## El Johano (Aug 7, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> You have some nice species there. Your photgraphy skills are also good but I would edit them a bit in PS if I were You. They are a bit dark for my taste (but that's just me).


Editing is not as fun as taking pictures and I'm a bit lazy...  
However they don't look that dark here, maybe different monitor settings?


----------



## Lateralus (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey Johan, very nice pictures of some awesome species mate! 

Now if only you would post more pictures of the Scolopendra "gigantea robusta" mom and the pedelings eh.   

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## El Johano (Aug 8, 2005)

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> Hey Johan, very nice pictures of some awesome species mate!
> 
> Now if only you would post more pictures of the Scolopendra "gigantea robusta" mom and the pedelings eh.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I posted a new pic of the babies a while ago, it's in the old thread. I'll see what I can do about the adults....


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice pics!

Do you have a full body picture of the unidentified one from Borneo?  It looks really nice!

Got a guess on the sex of your _E. olivacea_?  Have more than one?  I need to get my hands on some


----------



## El Johano (Aug 8, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Got a guess on the sex of your _E. olivacea_?  Have more than one?  I need to get my hands on some


I've got 2 of them. One looks like a female but I'm not sure. Haven't tried to sex the other one yet. The lack of a spermatheca make things more complicated....



			
				GoTerps said:
			
		

> Do you have a full body picture of the unidentified one from Borneo?  It looks really nice!


The best I could do for the moment...


----------



## shogun804 (Aug 8, 2005)

those are some incredible photots and specie of T's :clap:


----------



## Raqua (Aug 9, 2005)

How do you sex E. olivacea then ? Ventrally ? I will have the same problem soon ...


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 9, 2005)

Very nice Pics.....  


*Mind if I were to save of them for future wallpaper use?*


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 9, 2005)

> How do you sex E. olivacea then ? Ventrally ? I will have the same problem soon ...


The uterus externus will still be present on female exuvia... described as being "tubular" by Gallon, and illustrated well in his orginal _X. gabrieli_ paper.


----------

